
Zero to 140 Paying Customers in 10 Months (pivot story) - rekoros
https://sameroom.io/blog/from-pivot-to-140-paying-customers-in-ten-months/
======
applecore
It's affirming to see (again and again) the incredible compounding effect of
blogging and writing engaging content on user growth. It's surprising that
more startups don't focus on it; it seems they're hesitant to try for one
reason or another.

